# RR: 26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Heifetz, Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Chung, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1981)










3.	Oistrakh, Kondrashin (cond.), USSR State Symphony Orchestra	(1949)










4.	Mutter, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1980)










5.	Milstein, Walter (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1945)










6.	Stern, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1958)










7.	Campoli, Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










8.	Menuhin, Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)










9.	Hahn, Wolff (cond.), Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)










10.	Lin, Tilson Thomas (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1984)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Heifetz, Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Chung, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1981)
3.	Oistrakh, Kondrashin (cond.), USSR State Symphony Orchestra	(1949)
4.	Mutter, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1980)
5.	Milstein, Walter (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1945)
6.	Stern, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1958)
7.	Campoli, Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
8.	Menuhin, Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1953)
9.	Hahn, Wolff (cond.), Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)
10.	Lin, Tilson Thomas (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1984)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

